#ubuntu-tv 2012-09-24
 * smartboyhw is going to chase for another update again on Ubuntu TV LOL
<smartboyhw> Oops forgotten to mention jhodapp on the update-chasing lol
<jhodapp> smartboyhw, stay tuned
<smartboyhw> lol
#ubuntu-tv 2012-09-26
 * smartboyhw is not happy that no Ubuntu TV update from jhodapp for 2 weeks:(
<tgm4883> smartboyhw, literally nothing to update
<tgm4883> * Bug fixes
<smartboyhw> LOL
#ubuntu-tv 2012-09-28
<bobweaver> ping tgm4883  , When you get a chance I would like to talk about the possibility of making a lens (standalone) for the myth-scope Looks like the video scope. And your thoughts on that.
<bobweaver> Just use the old "video-lens" and change the dbus path's and remove the videos-remote part
#ubuntu-tv 2012-09-29
<tgm4883> bobweaver, Is there something that we can do with a lens? My understanding is that lenses are pretty vanilla
<bobweaver>  Woot Woot Passport came today !!
#ubuntu-tv 2013-09-25
<lex> hello guys
<Guest51174> hello
<Guest51174> i installed ubuntu tv but i dont know how to run it
<Guest51174> any suggestions?
#ubuntu-tv 2013-09-29
<tgm4883> I'm toying with making a theme that looks similar to the ubuntu tv images that were released a year or so ago. Here is a rough, early view  http://imagebin.org/272320
<tgm4883> This is for MythTV
